# GUAYAQUIL | Swiss Towers | 190m | 2 x 40 fl | U/C



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

On Tuesday October 28, 2014 in Guayaquil were unveiled details of the hotel complex and Towers Swiss departments. There are two towers of similar architectural features that reach a height of 190 meters. The buildings will rise on land opposite the Malecón Simón Bolívar, right between The Point and the Foresighted, another iconic building Main Port reaching a height of 133 meters. José Miguel Coo, project manager, said the specifics of the work. -esbozó- Of a five star 300 rooms and 120 apartments, with 1040 parking spaces, while the twin building will house 30 floors of offices up to 700 square meters hotel is. The project engineer, René Lagos Chile relievo the seismic characteristics of the structure, which rises from the streets Panama, Rock and Luzurraga. "There is no work of this kind done before in this area. The seismic issue is essential. "The project involves an investment of USD 120 million. Those responsible for the work envisaged that 50% of what it is for offices and departments, be sold in the first year from the start of construction. 

ElComercio.com Ecuador


ARTICLE IN SPANISH


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

*official render*


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

UPDATES 29/10/2014


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)




----------

